# Mushroom style?



## English (Mar 16, 2007)

Alright folks,
What can you tell me about the mushroom style corks that came with my starter kit from E.C. Kraus. Are these okay to use for the first go around? Or should I get some straight corks? It's pretty obvious that I'll have to be handy with a mallet if I use these.

Thanx,
Matt


----------



## phantom (Mar 16, 2007)

I got the same ones(probably got the same kit from ECKraus). When I bottled a port, I used them. They go in fine, no mallet needed. The only problem that I had was using the shrink capsules over the them. The capsule sat funny, and some shrank a little strange.


----------



## English (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey Phantom,
Thanks for the reply.. Guess I'll give them a try and see what happens.
Sorry to hear about your strange shrinkage problems..


----------

